# part replace



## amit dutt (Aug 23, 2009)

hi all 
i have dell inspiron 530 desktop which has geforce 8300 Gs graphics card. my graphics card is messed up [error 5300:0119].
my system is out of warranty. 
i want to know that if i need to change the graphics card can i buy it from retail stores or i have to buy it from dell only.
 another thing is can i replace my 8300GS with some good higher card or i have to replace it with 8300Gs only

thanks in advance.
please reply soon ...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 23, 2009)

The error message indicates that your graphics card is defective. A graphics card defect seems to be fairly common with Dell computers. 

Since the warranty period is over and your motherboard has a PCI-Express slot, Yes, you can buy any standard PCI-Express graphics card from any source and fit it in your computer.

Some graphics cards need a special type of power supply connector. If the card of your choice needs one, it will probably come with the card or you can buy it separately.


----------



## awww (Aug 23, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Some graphics cards need a special type of power supply connector. If the card of your choice needs one, it will probably come with the card or you can buy it separately.



what about his power supply will it be enough if he install a high end card?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 23, 2009)

awww said:


> what about his power supply will it be enough if he install a high end card?


That's a separate issue. The question was whether he can install a non-Dell graphics card in his computer.


----------



## amit dutt (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks sir for your wise reply. 
one thing more i want to ask. my pc has VGA port also [motherboard]. so for the time being till i buy new card can i use that port using VGA cable. right now i am using DVI cable with 8300GS. so sometimes the boot fails due to graphics card.

and yes do i need to disable graphics card from device manager before using VGA port ?
thanks in advance.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, you can use the VGA output from your motherboard for the time being with a VGA cable. But remove the 8300GS card first, otherwise your onboard graphics may not work.

You don't have to disable the GF8300GS in Device Manager. If you remove the card, it will not show up in Device Manager.

Since the GF8300GS is an NVidia chip and the onboard graphics is an Intel chip, they need different drivers. So it's a good idea to uninstall the driver for your graphics card. This is not absolutely essential, but it's best to avoid any possibility of conflict with the onboard graphics.

Then install the driver for the onboard graphics.


----------



## amit dutt (Aug 26, 2009)

i cleaned the graphics card thoroughly and put it back in place, it is working perfectly now !


----------

